# Snowway vs Curtis vs Fisher



## HUB (Nov 23, 2005)

Which one is better? Will be used on Dodge 1500, for personal use on 300' driveway. 7'5" seems to be the size they all suggest. These three are the closest to me. Which leads me to another question. How valuable would the dealer being the closest to me be?
Thanks


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im likeing my curtis i havent used it yet but its built real good


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Go with the Curtis, easy to hook up.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

2nd year with my curtis. Works very well. Hook up is a snape It's always better to have a dealer near by for just in case a problem pops up.


----------



## HUB (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks. I think I will go with the Curtis. The dealer seems good and they are right down the road from me. The plows look well built too.


----------



## Welder30 (Nov 29, 2005)

This thread just made my day...... Im new plowing, this will be my first year & did my research, & asked a guy up north what his preference was in truck plows & he recommended me to get a curtis setup. He had been plowing for 17 years & he really liked them. I bought a 2004 model Snow Pro 3000 7'-6" a few weeks ago & a brand new mount, both off of ebay for a total of $2100.00. The hitch-N-Run system is pretty easy to use! Plus when the plow isnt on the truck the mount is a hideaway mount, not that visible at all. Ive had a couple of back surgerys & didnt want to have to be lifting etc. this winter when snow plowing. Im glad I went with the Curtis..... So far so good..... I guess this winter will tell the tell!

*Toys:*
2000 GMC Sierra 2500 Ext Cab Curtis 7'-6" Sn Pro 3000 w/Lesco Spreader
2004 Kawasaki Prairie 700 4X4 w/ ITP C-5's 27" Mudlites & Warn Plow & Winch
1999 Kawasaki ZRX1100


----------



## HUB (Nov 23, 2005)

Good to know. Everything about the Curtis sounds good. I'm getting mine put on this Friday. I can't wait. I've been snowblowing 300' of driveway for 8 years now. I could not take it anymore. Who knows, maybe I'll enjoy winter now.


----------



## kingkw (Dec 17, 2005)

*Curtis works well*

I've had my Curtis for 5 years and it works very well. My dealer went out so I will have to drive for parts, but haven't need any yet. I put the plow first on a 1997 Dodge 1500 and then bought a 2001 2500 with the 5.9l HO diesel and 6 sp for hauling the Outdoor wood stoves that I sell. The whole plow fit on my 01 and with the added weight of the diesel and truck I don't have to force the plow it will lug down and push at an idle when I reach the end of a push so that it the pile that I'm pushing against is frozen it doesn't jar the plow and truck The hitch n'run is fast and easy and the truck doesn't look like it has a plow when it is off since the mount on the truck is high and hidden.

Good luck on what ever you buy.

2001 Dodge 2500 HO Cumins 6 sp manual
7.5' Curtis Plow


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Curtis would be your best bet for a 1500 Ram. They seems to be by far the most popular choice around these parts for a Dodge!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Just make sure on the new curtis' that they fixed the electrical connection.


----------



## joderek (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, i just installed a Curtis 7 1/2 on my 2004 dodge ram 1500. Definitely get the new electrical connection. I turned up my torsion bars 5 turns and added timbrens the truck goes down about an 1 1/2 with plow up.


----------



## mudmaker (Dec 19, 2005)

*kingkw*

when I sold them, I ordered through Monroe Truck equipment. As they are based in Wis., you should have no problem finding whatever you may need fairly quickly. 
www.monroetruck.com
might help
later


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

*Curtis good on Small Toyota Tacoma too*

Just wanted to let you know my eBay Curtis home pro 3000 7' has been working well on a 4 cyl tacoma. This is my second season using it on my 800' driveway - it is working great! Only problem is electral connectors are hard to mate. Finally figured out I can put a couple C clamps on and tighten the two connectors together in less than a minute, then remove clamps.

What does the new electrical connection change?


----------



## HUB (Nov 23, 2005)

I went with the Curtis. The connections go together ok, so I must have the new one. Not sure what the old one looked like though. I have used the plow twice so far and couldn't be happier. The first time was over 15" of snow, so needless to say I got hungup once or *FOUR* times. I learned a lot the first storm so the second time was much better. I should have got one of these years ago. Now I need to figure out how to make sanding easier.


----------



## amsoil man (Feb 6, 2005)

curtis only way to go


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

HUB said:


> I went with the Curtis. The connections go together ok, so I must have the new one. Not sure what the old one looked like though. I have used the plow twice so far and couldn't be happier. The first time was over 15" of snow, so needless to say I got hungup once or *FOUR* times. I learned a lot the first storm so the second time was much better. I should have got one of these years ago. Now I need to figure out how to make sanding easier.


Hub, Curtis plows are made right in worcester, so getting parts will be ready avalible. I bought mine in worc. at the factory outlet store on ballard st. The manager told me they stay open during the storms. they moved the conections up from where they used to be, so less snow and ice building up around. Use eletric grease around the conection also. good luck


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

what kind of bargains do they have at the outlet?


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

00 Ram said:


> what kind of bargains do they have at the outlet?


OO, I`m not sure, because I don`t know what the dealers get. You do have a good point though seeing it is the factory outlet. we`ll have to check on that. mak


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*stacking and hookup*

Does the Curtis stack alright and hows does it's hookup compare to the Blizzard 810?

Jack


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

beungood said:


> Does the Curtis stack alright and hows does it's hookup compare to the Blizzard 810?
> 
> Jack


Yes, curtis claims there hookup is the fastest on the market.


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*Snow Pro/Home Pro*

What is the differance between a Curtis Snow Pro and a Home pro? Are they the same animal? I can get a good deal on a Curtis. Im set to buy a Blizzard,but, am hurting due to my employer holding money that should have paid out. I'd just as soon buy the Curtis as it would be easier to collect money enough for it over the Blizzard 810. How do they stack up installationwise and power demand wise?

Jack


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

beungood said:


> What is the differance between a Curtis Snow Pro and a Home pro? Are they the same animal? I can get a good deal on a Curtis. Im set to buy a Blizzard,but, am hurting due to my employer holding money that should have paid out. I'd just as soon buy the Curtis as it would be easier to collect money enough for it over the Blizzard 810. How do they stack up installationwise and power demand wise?
> 
> Jack


The home pro is a lighter plow then the snow pro. If you plan on doing alot of plowing I suggest you purchase a snow pro. the hitch and run system on the curtis is the same on all there plows. GOOD LUCK


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*Do or die*

Thanks for the info Leatherneck, Semper Fi !


----------

